# credit cards should i start taking them



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i do about 55 driveways aswell as commerical accopunts some of the driveways are slow paying etc i was thinking about getting one of those card readers for ur phone anyone with imput would be helpful thanks chris


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

To much goofing around then.You going to knock on the door at 3am and ask for payment?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I just received my SQUARE card reader. Works with a smart phone or iPad. What I like is there are no fees unless you use it. Even the card reader was shipped to me free. I figure it can't hurt to have just for those times you need to get payment from someone.

https://squareup.com/card-reader


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

grandview;1495123 said:


> To much goofing around then.You going to knock on the door at 3am and ask for payment?


You can accept cc payments over the phone as well but it costs a little more than swiping the card.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Make sure you program it like a restaurant. Tip? Lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;1495133 said:


> Make sure you program it like a restaurant. Tip? Lol


Ya,you guys up there perfected it. "Would like to add18% to your bill"?


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I use go payment love it all 4 of my crews have it for there phones sinks with QB's no problems yet and we have used them all summer as grandveiw said I don't now how it would work in the winter though I do all commercial work so I won't be using it in the winter


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i always have customers ask me if i will take them i just dont know if i want to


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC;1495133 said:


> Make sure you program it like a restaurant. Tip? Lol


You can actually do that! payup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

it would be nice to have them on auto charge. Every month just process the batch. 

mrs Stewart will still want you to stop by and pick up the cash and have a slice of pie


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Wilnip;1495124 said:


> I just received my SQUARE card reader. Works with a smart phone or iPad. What I like is there are no fees unless you use it. Even the card reader was shipped to me free. I figure it can't hurt to have just for those times you need to get payment from someone.
> 
> https://squareup.com/card-reader


I use Square also, but I prefer check or cash. It's nice to be able to accept credit cards for those clients that prefer to pay that way.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i just want to give people another option to pay i think alot of people would like it better since people seem to run cc out of sight lol


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Another fan of square here. Easy, quick and nice for those slow payers.


----------



## Wendi A (Oct 1, 2012)

Good afternoon! I handle bookkeeping and office management for several snow plowers in ny. Another way to handle accepting credit card payments is to have your customers give you their credit card information and sign a form allowing you to automatically run their credit cards after services have been rendered. I have a copy of the form that i use if you would like a copy. Guarantees timely payments once the form is signed (unless for some reason the card is declined). I then will send our customers a sales receipt with the event information for their records.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Its great but you'll be making about 3% less which goes to the CC company.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I add the 3% if your up front with your customers and tell them about the 3% most of them don't care. That's what I do with the square.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

bluerage94;1495380 said:


> Its great but you'll be making about 3% less which goes to the CC company.


So its almost like working for a national????:laughing::laughing:


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

3% is not that much on a $60.00 bill its a dollar eighty. On a 100.00 dollar bill its like 3.00 bucks


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have a few alow payers they always do pay they are good customers had them for yrs and i think this would help


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I was always COD when plowing driveways. That's how I did it when I was 12 when I used a shovel and blower. My customers were just accustomed to it and it wasn't broken, so I never fixed it when I moved up to trucks. They came out when I was done or I could go back later to grab the cash/check. I really like the CC idea. I would do it since it doesn't cost money unless you use it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i like that they send u the reader free


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have my Square CC Card Reader I love it and so do my Customers


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

blazer2plower;1495444 said:


> 3% is not that much on a $60.00 bill its a dollar eighty. On a 100.00 dollar bill its like 3.00 bucks


Yes but on $10,000 it's $300. There is nothing like knocking 3% off your gross profit margin because you can't bring yourself to just drop those consistent late payers. We take CC but prefer other methods. It has it's uses, but there is nothing more frustrating than when you have a small charge with low profit and then they hit you with the CC.

In some states as well as most CC vendors have rules against charging extra for using a CC. Instead you need to mark up and then offer a discount for cash or check purchases.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I do have a cash / check discount it's 5% if they pay. On the first billing. Flag down's are at a higher rate. Im only a two truck operation


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wish we had square up here. The pay only when you use is a nice feature.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Get on is easy peasy


----------

